# Grüner Belag und keine Ahnung ?!



## BuBumann (2. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin der Neue. Mein Name ist Uli und ich wohne im Schwabenländle. Seit geraumer Zeit lese ich passiv hier im Forum mit und habe mir nun seit ca. 4 Wochen auch einen Miniteich in Form einer Zinkwanne angeschafft. Passend zur Größe der Wanne habe ich ein Pflanzensortiment gekauft. So weit so schlecht :-(
Leider sind inzwischen alle Steine und auch die Wanneninnenseite mit einem grünen Belag überzogen ???
Ist das normal bzw. muss das so sein ? Kippt das Wasser um ?

Die Wanne steht im Halbschatten.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüner Belag und keine Ahnung ?!*

Hallo!

Vermutlich ein Algenbelag, der ja eigentlich nicht schlimm  ist... die Pflanzen müssen ja erst mal richtig anwachsen bevor sie den Algen die Nährstoffe streitig machen können....   Geduld ist hier vermutlich die Lösung     da sich das Wasser in der kleinen Bütte recht schnell aufheizt, sind Algen eh begeistert.....


----------



## Schwabenteich (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüner Belag und keine Ahnung ?!*

Vielleicht ergänzt Du die Pflanzen mal durch __ Hornkraut. Das ist ein ziemlicher Nährstoffzehrer und wächst bei ausreichendem Angebot an Nährstoffen ohne Ende. Damit kannst Du die Zeit, bis die anderen Pflanzen grösser sind, gut überbrücken. Schwimmblattpflanzen wie Muschelblumen wären auch gut geeignet.


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüner Belag und keine Ahnung ?!*

Hallo BuBuhmann,
:Willkommen2

Sei doch froh, dass auch schon Pflanzen wachsen, die du nicht mal kaufen musstest.
Das ist normal und reduziert sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## BuBumann (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüner Belag und keine Ahnung ?!*

Super, vielen Dank.
Ich schau heut mal noch nach __ Hornkraut zur Unterstützung.


----------



## BuBumann (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüner Belag und keine Ahnung ?!*

Komm grad vom Dehner, __ Hornkraut ist platziert. Was denkt Ihr wie lange dauert das reinigen des wassers ?


----------



## libsy (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüner Belag und keine Ahnung ?!*

Steht doch schon weiter oben.  Man muss Geduld haben, da kann man kein Datum sagen.


----------

